# InterVideo Filter wurden nicht gefunden!



## ruger161 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe von meinem bruder den TT-connect S-2400 genommen und auch schon angeschloßen. Den Aktuellsten Treiber habe ich auch schon runtergeladen.
Im Meadia Center wenn ich versuche bei Live-TV ein Programm zu gucken hat er anscheinend keinen Empfang. Und beim TT-Media Center sagt er mir "
InterVideo Filter wurden nicht gefunden!"
Ich möchte nun endlich Fehrnsehen am PC, aber ich versteh das mit diesen Codec kramm nicht. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Liebe Grüße
Joshi


----------



## ruger161 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir niemand helfen??


----------

